# is there any events going on in california



## casey wilmunder (Jan 2, 2008)

is there any events going on in california in the next couple of months just wondering.

sincerly
casey wilmunder


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

California is a big state....Where are you going to be? 
Russ


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The Marin History Museum is running an exhibition through March called *Riding the Rails* on the history of rail transportation in Marin County.  I understand it's a good exhibit.  I'm going up on March 29th on BAGRS Day.  I believe the BAGRS live steam track will be set up, right Russ??


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The big events down south: Ontario in So Cal: Big Train Show, June 7-8. Also in Anahiem, So Cal: National Train Show as part of the NMRA convention on July 19-20.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight, 
They tell me both the BAGRS Live Steam and Shortline will be set up and running at Boyd's Park in San Rafael. I'm going to try and make it up there again. 
Russ


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Santa Ana Zoo Del Oro set-up this weekend. First part of May is the Fullerton Railroad Days with real and model railroad displays. 

John


----------

